# Replace My Carrier Air V



## GlacierPeaks

I am sick of all the problems with my Carrier Air V. Has anyone replaced theirs? If so, how'd that go? I realize I will need to run a thermostat for my furnace (not a big deal). Are there any better AC units I should be looking into specifically?

My TT is a 2007 29BHS, and my AC hasen't worked for 2 years now!


----------



## vdub

I'm a little surprised your's isn't working. I haven't seen much on the forum in the way of dead a/c's. Mine is 6 years old now, has had a lot of use, and is working perfectly (although I need to clean it). Have you had your's checked by an rv maintenance place? I hate to see you spend money if you don't need too.....


----------



## mmblantz

My Carrier is an 05...All I ever do is keep the unit clean. I clean the filters and clean fins up top every year and she's nice and cold still. I did have the tech's check it once 2years ago as part of a package deal at camping world. Maybe you should have it checked. Could be something minor.----Mike


----------



## GlacierPeaks

mmblantz said:


> My Carrier is an 05...All I ever do is keep the unit clean. I clean the filters and clean fins up top every year and she's nice and cold still. I did have the tech's check it once 2years ago as part of a package deal at camping world. Maybe you should have it checked. Could be something minor.----Mike


Have had it checked by 3 different shops, none can get it to work. I replaced a faulty relay in the main circuit board so that works fine now, but the motor is still not working.


----------



## Scoutr2

Sorry to hear about your problem. We have a 2007 29BHS, as well, and all our appliances have worked flawlessly since we took the brabd new unit in August, 2006. I did have the fridge worked on last fall - it would operate intermittently on propane. Turns out that the flame sensor had detached from its anchor.

Sometimes our Carrier A/C doesn't know what to do when I turn it on. A few times (mostly in the spring) I have had to reset everything after repeated, unsuccessful attempts to start it. Resetting it is as simple as unplugging the 120V (trailer) cord from electric for about 20 seconds, then plugging back in. After that, the controls in the A/C seem to wake up and then everything works fine. 
I think it gets confused when switching from HEAT to COOL. Sometimes, I just have to cycle the system ON and OFF a few times and then everything works fine. I think that if you had taken the unit back to the dealer when it first quit, two years ago, you may have been able to get Carrier to cover repairs or replacement - or even partial payment of such. The A/C comes with a 2-year Warranty and you'd have been just past that - or even still in force, depending on when you bought the trailer. But not many appliance manufacturers would cover it 4-5 years down the road.

The A/C has a master control board for both cooling and heating, so replacing the Carrier with another brand could be very tricky and most likely, very costly. I know this doesn't help you, but this is why I spend about $275/year for the Good Sam aftermarket warranty. I have $250 deductible, which didn't pay for my fridge repairs, but that would be the extent of my expenses were a situation like yours happen to us. Some people don't believe in these warranties (and I do fix a lot of small stuff myself), but it is just another form of insurance. It gives me peace of mind (at a low price) to know that all the really big repair bills will be taken care of.

Mike


----------



## GlacierPeaks

Looks like Coleman makes a replacement unit that will work, along with an adapter for Carrier to Coleman.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-air-conditioners/carrier-coleman-adapter.htm

Now that Carrier is out of the RV AC business, it hard to even find parts for the Carrier anymore.


----------



## arotundo

I just replaced my Carrier AirV. Rusted out and if you touched the coils turned into dust. The 1st owners lived on the beach. New one was $629 out the door. And it was very easy to replace.


----------



## vdub

$629 is a bargain. Almost easier than cleaning the old one....


----------



## GlacierPeaks

Did you find a new carrier Air V? Where?


----------



## Tangooutback

vdub said:


> I'm a little surprised your's isn't working. *I haven't seen much on the forum in the way of dead a/c's*. Mine is 6 years old now, has had a lot of use, and is working perfectly (although I need to clean it). Have you had your's checked by an rv maintenance place? I hate to see you spend money if you don't need too.....


Mine kicked the bucket barely before the 5th birthday. It cost me $600 for the new top unit. I installed it myself along with a $40 soft start capacitor, which really helped when powering it with the Yammie 2400iS generator.


----------

